# Chennai - Land of the Tamils



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

georgenadar said:


> Unknown scenic spot outer chennai, India - Photo Copyright Leo Fernando
> 
> source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/manavaileo/5046799736/


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

georgenadar said:


> @ Santhome, Chennai, Tamil Nadu - INDIA - Photo Copyright Kals Pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

georgenadar said:


> MEPZ SEZ, Chennai, India - Photo Copyright Abby .T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

georgenadar said:


> Mahabalipuram Resort - Copyrights to Chamelea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Courtesy : Veera Sundar
Besant Nagar Temple








//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

georgenadar said:


> Gandhi Statue in Marina Beach, Chennai, India - Photo Copyright Rahul Dev
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nashcode said:


> Kamaraj Salai - Marina Beach
> 
> source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/rahuldev/


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

georgenadar said:


> Shot this picture from Airplane. Checked in at airport 1.5 hours prior to the flight to get the last window side seat along the flight path.
> 
> Kathipara Junction is an important road junction in Chennai, India. It is located at Alandur, (St.Thomas Mount), south of Guindy, at the intersection of the Grand Southern Trunk Road (NH 45), Inner Ring Road, Anna Salai and the Poonamallee Road. Kathipara flyover is the largest Cloverleaf flyover. (Source Wikipedia)
> Photo copyrights - Pratik Gupte


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

georgenadar said:


> RK Salai in Chennai - Copyrights to Rajarajan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Reegan said:


> Ford Factory Entrance in Chennai Plant


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

georgenadar said:


> Brief Note from the photo author - ScotJames
> 
> Photos from my business trip to Chennai, June 2010
> "No photo could do this building justice. The main Tata Consultancy Services building at Siruseri has to be seen to be believed. Holding a staggering 25,000 staff the building was actually constructed by rival firm L&T. It is designed to resemble a butterfly from the air. The curved sweeping section you see here is the central body of the butterfuly and houses the main bridges linking the wings (literally). The central part is open air and a lovely breeze blows through it.
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

georgenadar said:


> This architectural wonder is situated in Anna Nagar. It is officially known as the Visveswaraya Tower. It was built around the Anna Nagar tower park in 1968 for the World Trade Fair. - Copyrights to Rahman





georgenadar said:


> Skywalk Mall, Nelson Manickam Road, Chennai - Copyrights to Ashwin Kumar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

satishanu said:


> Courtesy: Flickr





anekho said:


> Sir Mutha Venkatasubba Rao Concert Hall @ chennai
> 
> Source





anekho said:


> Besant Nagar! One of my most favourite areas in chennai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

anekho said:


> SDAT Tennis Stadium at Nungambakkam. Host of the Chennai Open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

monkey1 said:


>


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Into_salem said:


> Inside Spencers Plaza..


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Luckystreak said:


> Mahindra City
> 
> Pics by Suresh


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

skysun said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/chennai/a-sight-to-behold/article4488349.ece
> 
> *A sight to behold*
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

murlee said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





murlee said:


> *T NAGAR by  don panakkal*


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Ajaypp said:


>


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

WillyWick said:


> _Artist : Daniell Thomas, London, 1797_
> 
> *South East View of Fort St George, Madras*
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Anniyan said:


> Copy right: Rathika Ramasamy
> 
> Mamallapuram Beach


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

nashcode said:


> *IT Highway ... *
> 
> photos: Srini rules @ flickr.com


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Suncity said:


> _photo copyright Ram_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

nashcode said:


> photos: hameycraig @ flickr.com
> *Irungattukottai race track* :cheers:
> photos: Anand Phillar @ flickr.com
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

nashcode said:


> Diwali Night....
> 
> photo: vbimal @ flickr.com





nashcode said:


> Kapaleeshwar Temple, Mylapore


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Arul Murugan said:


> Chennai - Mamallapuram Sea Shore Temples:
> Arjuna penence





nashcode said:


> MRTS
> 
> photo: keerthi, flickr.com





nashcode said:


> Gandhi Mandapam
> 
> photo: PCARFAN, flickr.com


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

rajarajang said:


> Raintree hetel, Chennai
> 
> Source: Sociate





rajarajang said:


> Source: sdfbailey


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

nashcode said:


> ECR Suburbs
> 
> photo: madhu narayan


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Kewl Batty said:


> *Blur - The gamin zone*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Arul Murugan said:


> Anna Salai
> Valluvar kottam
> 
> 
> ...





Arul Murugan said:


> besant nagar beach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

anekho said:


> Today's update! Velachery road on a misty march morning!
> 
> Source.


Originally Posted by georgenadar View Post
image hosted on flickr







//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

anekho said:


> This is chennai namma chennai!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4459064917/
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

georgenadar said:


> Light Trails...Beach Road
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

georgenadar said:


> Chennai





shekar said:


> Temple Bay Resort,Chennai.


[/QUOTE]
//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Arul Murugan said:


>




Chennai metro is a WIP and its first phase will be completed by the end of this year making travel easier for
residents and tourists.










http://www.railnews.co.in/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/chennaiMetroRail1.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-nuYZLy-DS...ADnA/q0HpwhrNz0g/s1600/chennai-metro-rail.jpg


----------



## e-Tron (May 21, 2013)

Most Indian cities are absolute filth, but Chennai is WOW!:cheers:


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Happy trolling Mr. tron :cheers:


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

Seriously man....Wow Chennai looks stunning......:banana::banana::banana:

Great Job...dude...:cheers:


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

karkal said:


> *Pope Paul II Statue - St.Thomas Mount. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





saysenthil said:


> - cp -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

karkal said:


> *மயக்கும் மாலைபொழுது!*
> *Broken Bridge, Besant nagar. *
> Source - http://500px.com/photo/40213116
> Photography - Vivek Gnanasekaran





karkal said:


> *The Shore Temple, Mahabalipuram.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

karkal said:


> *The Chennai Art-port*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

skysun said:


> * Rare photo series : Parthasarathy Temple, Madras*
> Saturday, April 21, 2012
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

karkal said:


> *First light! Mahabalipuram.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> Chennai Outer Ring Road by
> Chennai Outer Ring Road by Bonevlion, on Flickr


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

karkal said:


> *Valluvar Kottam*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

skysun said:


> *Royapuram Railway Station through the ages*
> 
> _The Royapuram Railway Station, once "Madras Central", is today a shadow of its glorious past. With the Southern Railways planning to raze this heritage site  to make way for developmental projects on the 72-acre station premises, we take a look at how it has survived over the past 157 years. Compiled by: Susanna Myrtle Lazarus
> 
> ...


*//*


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

skysun said:


> *Life in the slow lane - The Hindu
> *
> 
> * A tram plying on the Mount Road Photo: The Hindu Archives
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

saysenthil said:


> Chennai Port (Photography - Suresh Mano)


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

ceeznic pirate said:


> Christ the King Church, Loyola College by Bonevlion, on Flickr


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

sugu said:


>


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

sugu said:


>


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

ceeznic pirate said:


> [/url]
> Guindy, Chennai by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> Flickr


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Suncity said:


> _photo copyright DLF_
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


//


murlee said:


> * All rights reserved by Manoj Prabhahar A N
> *
> 
> *Jagannath temple,Kannathur
> ...


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

murlee said:


> * All rights reserved by Jehane*
> *


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

ferrari_fan said:


> IT Corridor, Chennai by Prakash K V, on Flickr


//


ferrari_fan said:


> IT Corridor, Chennai by Prakash K V, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

ferrari_fan said:


> IT Corridor, Chennai by Prakash K V, on Flickr


//


murlee said:


> * All rights reserved by srivatsaa
> *


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

karkal said:


> *All rights reserved by vijvijvij *


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

murlee said:


> * All rights reserved by kuntal2005murmu
> *


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

ceeznic pirate said:


> Vijaya Forum Mall, Chennai by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Vijaya Forum Mall, Chennai by Bonevlion, on Flickr


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

murlee said:


> *DLF IT Park*
> 
> * All rights reserved by vino shank
> *
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

murlee said:


> *Theosophical Society HQ *
> 
> * All rights reserved by chandrasekaran a
> *


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

saysenthil said:


> *ISKCON Temple, Sholinganallur*
> 
> Source - http://500px.com/photo/26349255
> Photography - Vithun Ravindhran
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

*Siruseri*



> Siruseri is a south eastern suburb of Chennai, India in Kancheepuram district, Tamil Nadu, located around 30 km south of the city, along Old Mahabalipuram Road. It is located between Navalur and Kelambakkam.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siruseri



satishanu said:


> CR: Vincent David, Picasa Dec2nd,2010


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

*Mahindra World city*



> Mahindra World City, New Chennai is India's first operational Special Economic Zone (SEZ) and India's first Integrated Business City. It is promoted by the Mahindra Group and TIDCO (Govt of Tamil Nadu Enterprise) which is a public-private initiative.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahindra_World_City,_New_Chennai



murlee said:


> * Some rights reserved by galimathies
> *


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

murlee said:


> * Some rights reserved by galimathies
> *


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

murlee said:


> *All rights reserved by devakumar*


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

murlee said:


> *Infy by paddu_92*


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

ceeznic pirate said:


> *1.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

ceeznic pirate said:


> 23. Canopy - shopping complex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*Mother Teresa statue at St. Thomas Mount*
‪









Source - http://500px.com/photo/41000404

Photography - Karunakaran Vadivel


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*Tower Park, Anna nagar*
‪









Source - http://500px.com/photo/12805375

Photography - Sean Johnson


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

murlee said:


> Night view: Chennai City view from St. Thomas Mount.
> 
> Photo Copyrights: Thiyagarajan G
> Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/thyaagoo


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

murlee said:


> *Kovalam Beach, Chennai*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

murlee said:


> *Public Park*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

murlee said:


> *Chennai's Marine Drive*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Anniyan said:


> Axe Land hoarding


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

satishanu said:


> Balakrishna Road- Thiruvanmiyur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

*Anna Centenary Library *



murlee said:


> * Some rights reserved by Heavenhated
> *
> *Src: http://www.flickr.com/photos/godvivek/9247107677/sizes/l/in/photostream/*





georgenadar said:


> Photos Copyrights: Modi2020
> Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
> 
> I hope these photos had not been posted before.
> ...




//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

satishanu said:


> CR: sridharb,panoramio.com





chennaivaasi said:


>


//


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

Prestige Polygon









Westin Lobby,Velacherry









Park Hyatt,Velacherry









140 years old Madras Boat Club









Copyright All rights reserved by Navneeth Nagarajan,Flickr.com


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*Marina Beach*


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

* All rights reserved by Vivi raaj
*

*Namma Cooum!*


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*Urban Sunset!*

*MRC nagar*












Source - http://500px.com/photo/40178832

Photography - Vivek Gnanasekaran


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

satishanu said:


> CR: sud81,flickr.com


//


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ cool highway interchange!


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ cool highway interchange!


Thanks.

There's also a metro train system being built over it.
It's only partially built in the picture.(the track is more whitish)


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

satishanu said:


> All rights reserved by sud81,flickr.com


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

murlee said:


> X-posting
> 
> *TCS Siruseri*


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

ceeznic pirate said:


> Chennai Domestic Terminal by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Chennai Domestic Terminal by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Metro construction








[/url]
Chennai Metro Rail U/C by Bonevlion, on Flickr

//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

skysun said:


> Not sure if already posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Chennai


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Chennai


Thank you.



karkal said:


> *Chandraprabhu Swami Jain Temple, Sowcarpet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Indian Sun said:


>


//


----------



## udhaya (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks desiyogi bhai


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

udhaya said:


> Thanks desiyogi bhai


You're welcome.


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

satishanu said:


> All rights reserved by Vikram G.N,flickr.com


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

ceeznic pirate said:


> Santhome Basilica, Chennai by Bonevlion, on Flickr


//


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Inside Santhome Basilica by asis k. chatt, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Holy Week @ Santhome Basilica, Chennai (HDR) by VinothChandar, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

DLF IT Park by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

murlee said:


> *Copyright All rights reserved by Raamesh Keerthi
> *
> 
> *DLF IT Park*
> ...


..


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Couple Enjoying Chennai Open by Ragavendran / ♥Rags♥, on Flickr



India - Chennai - Inspirational wall slogans 12 by mckaysavage, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Aloft Chennai, OMR - IT Expressway—re:mix(SM) lounge - lobby by Aloft Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Aloft Chennai OMR - IT Expressway—Aloft Front Desk by Aloft Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Raheja Towers/LIC (Mount Road Pano), Mount Road, Chennai by Ravages, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Chennai Marina Beach-2nd Longest Urban Beach








Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/srimoam/9644973170/
Photography - Srivatsan Sankaran









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8447161136/
Photography - Pravin Panneerselvam









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/sriraamkalingarayar/9562291325/
Photography - Sriraam Kalingarayar









Source - http://500px.com/photo/26699549
Photography - Raj Madanagopal









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/maulireflects/8022146681/
Photography - Chandramauli KS









Source - http://500px.com/photo/40332628
Photography - Raaz


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Kovalam Beach, Chennai








Source - http://500px.com/photo/28492605
Photography - Jaiky Jazz









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/bonevlion/9337238980/
Photography - Arun Christopher









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/bonevlion/9341636064/
Photography - Arun Christopher









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/harish-nanganallur/8602814255/
Photography - Harish Kumanan


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Streets of Mahabalipuram








Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/24069006/8548213868/
Photography - Adhish Prakash


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Shore Temple(built in 700–728 AD), Mahabalipuram

20070921_PICT1427 by ck^2, on Flickr


20070921_PICT1429 by ck^2, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

murlee said:


> Shore Temple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Pancha Rathas- Monolithic Structures(each carved from a single stone)*




































*Dharmaraja Ratha*









*Bhima Ratha*









*Arjuna Ratha*









*Nakula Sahadeva Ratha*









*Draupadi's Ratha*









*Elephant sculpture*









*Lion sculpture *









*Bull sculpture* 









*Panarominc View*


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Arjuna's Penance,Mahabalipuram(Measuring 96 by 43 feet (29 m × 13 m), it is a giant open-air relief)*


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Adivaraha Cave Temple,Mahabalipuram (a rock-cut cave temple)*









*Entrance fascia*









*Sculptured side panels featuring Varaha lifting Bhu Devi, the mother earth*









*Bas relief inside the Varaha Cave*


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

^^

Varaha Cave Temple - Mamallapuram by podbay, on Flickr


Varaha Cave Temple - Mamallapuram by podbay, on Flickr


Varaha Cave Temple - Mamallapuram by podbay, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Connemara Public Library-Established in 1890*


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

ceeznic pirate said:


> Luz Church - Oldest in Chennai - 1516
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

ceeznic pirate said:


> Walk inside Fort St.George - thanks to themadrasday.in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

ceeznic pirate said:


>


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

ceeznic pirate said:


>


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

nashcode said:


> Chennai Port, Beach Station
> (c) http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





DeadManWalking said:


>


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

nashcode said:


> Chepauk, Island Grounds, Central
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Infy_1 by bonevelion, on Flickr


B4 by bonevelion, on Flickr


IT Corridor, Chennai by Bonevlion, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Government General Hospital by surajram**, on Flickr



w xyz bar counter @ Aloft Chennai, OMR IT-Expressway by aloftchennaiomr, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Chennai Trekking club by bhagath makka, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Le Royal Méridien Chennai—Flame Le Club by LeMeridien Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Le Royal Méridien Chennai—Flame Le Club by LeMeridien Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

DSC_0184-1 by Srini GS, on Flickr


When you arise in the morning, think of what a precious privilege it is to be alive - to breathe, to think, to enjoy, to love by srivatsaa, on Flickr


Seashore by deabi23, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*MRC Nagar, Chennai*








Source - http://500px.com/photo/45249630
Photography - Karunakaran Vadivel


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Source - http://500px.com/photo/32102065
Photography - Badri Narayanan









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/senthilchitti07/8636525713/
Photography - Senthil Kumar









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9380613479/
Photography - Vignesh RB


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Kalakshetra, Chennai*










Source



















Source










Source










Source










Source










Source


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

don't forget to credit the photographers.


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

geico2000 said:


> Kasthuribai Nagar Station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Perungudi MRTS Railway Station*








Source - http://500px.com/photo/26795179
Photography - Gowtham Raj


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Egmore Station*









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/sivasankar-chithambaram/8022286548/
Photography - Sivasankar CG









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/santhosh_subramanian/6515026039/
Photography - Santhosh Subramanian

*Chennai Central Station*








Source - http://500px.com/photo/23857539
Photography - Mohamed Yusuff M









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8451797413/
Photography - S Muralidhar









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8139183231/
Photography - S Muralidhar


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

ceeznic pirate said:


> I though I saw you near marrybrown but was not sure and missed too.
> 
> Few clicks...
> 
> ...


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Indian Sun said:


> Mayor Radhakrishnan Hockey Stadium, Egmore


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Arul Murugan said:


> Chennai's Thirumayilai MRTS station from wikimedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MRTS by Lavs Mohan, on Flickr


Img6940 by Velachery Balu, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Triplicane railway station by seeveeaar, on Flickr


Light house railway station by seeveeaar, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Muttukadu Boat House, ECR*









Source - http://500px.com/photo/26947121
Photography - N Mithun









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/senkum_b/8602157293/
Photography - Senthil Kumar Balasubramaniyam









Source - http://500px.com/photo/33679017
Photography - Karunakaran Vadivel









Source - http://500px.com/photo/34312364
Photography - Jagan S


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

MUTTUKADU BOAT HOUSE by vinothyadav, on Flickr


Boat House by Paddy Pix, on Flickr


Muttukadu Boat House by Vinodh Prabhu, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Source - http://500px.com/photo/38445284
Photography - Ca Shankha









Source - http://500px.com/photo/20778353
Photography - Nanda Kumar M









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/insanityunplugged/8348832870/
Photography - Navaneeth Nagarajan









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/dsaravanane/7664048694/
Photography - Saravanan Dhandapani









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8727892407/
Photography - Thomas Dose









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/amarsphotography/8229116766/
Photography - Amar Eswar









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/murali-art/8049377165/
Photography - Muralidharan Alagar









Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8177681972/
Photography - Padmanabhan Rangarajan


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Thiruvanmiyur*








Source - http://500px.com/photo/41379506
Photography - Karunakaran Vadivel









Source - http://500px.com/photo/45457398
Photography - Antony A K


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Surfers from Australia - Covelong, Chennai by Well-Bred Kannan, on Flickr


Surfing at Covelong, Chennai by Well-Bred Kannan, on Flickr


Surfing at Covelong, Chennai by Well-Bred Kannan, on Flickr


Surfing at Covelong, Chennai by Well-Bred Kannan, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*U/C Chennai Metro Rail* 

CMRL - Ready to unleash by Bonevlion, on Flickr 

Chennai Metro Rail U/C by Bonevlion, on Flickr 

Chennai Metro Rail U/C by Bonevlion, on Flickr 

Chennai Metro Rail U/C by Bonevlion, on Flickr 

Balanced Cantilever - CMRL by Bonevlion, on Flickr 








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=591102&page=498


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ impressive rail system


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

IT Corridor - Kasturba Nagar MRTS, Chennai by Bonevlion, on Flickr


IT Corridor, Chennai by Bonevlion, on Flickr


IT Corridor, Chennai by Bonevlion, on Flickr


IT Corridor, Chennai by Bonevlion, on Flickr


It Corridor, Chennai by Bonevlion, on Flickr


OMR - Kandanchavadi, Chennai by Bonevlion, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

DSC07497 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC07496 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC07495 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC07490 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC07443 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC07442 by VinTN, on Flickr


DSC07441 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Thiyagaraya Nagar aka T Nagar is one of the busiest shopping districts of Chennai. The neighbourhood is considered to be the biggest shopping district in India by revenue.*

Source: http://www.panoramio.com/user/5276428?with_photo_id=53445851


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

View of North Beach Road,Chennai by Velachery Balu, on Flickr


View from Beach Station, Chennai by Velachery Balu, on Flickr


Parry's Corner,Chennai by Velachery Balu, on Flickr


Parry's Corner, Madras by VinTN, on Flickr


Mahatma Gandhi by Velachery Balu, on Flickr


Triplicane Ratna Cafe at Velachery by Velachery Balu, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Chennai Marina by VinTN, on Flickr


Chennai Marina by VinTN, on Flickr


Chennai Marina by VinTN, on Flickr


Chennai Marina by VinTN, on Flickr


Chennai Marina by VinTN, on Flickr


Chennai Marina by VinTN, on Flickr


Ice House by VinTN, on Flickr


Chennai Marina by VinTN, on Flickr


Chennai Marina by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

nashcode said:


> photos courtesy : pickledalice, flickr.com
> Nungambakkam, Chetpet, Egmore skyline
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ nice pool!


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*MRC Nagar - Hotel Leela*










Source - http://500px.com/photo/50172454

Photography - Karunakaran Vadivel


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

nashcode said:


> photos courtesy : sankarapandian http://www.flickr.com/photos/spnjsp/sets/72157621948279503/ as part of the Madras Day event - Wikipedia takes the city (http://www.themadrasday.in/others.htm)
> 
> Central Stn.
> 
> ...


 ..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

> *San Thome Basilica* is a Roman Catholic minor basilica in Santhome, in the city of Chennai, India. It was built in the 16th century by Portuguese explorers, over the tomb of St Thomas, an apostle of Jesus. In 1893, it was rebuilt as a church with the status of a cathedral by the British.This Basilica is one of only three Basilicas built over the tombs of apostles of Jesus Christ. The other two are the Basilica of St. Peter, built over the tomb of St. Peter in Rome (St.Peter’s Basilica) and the Cathedral of Santiago de Compostela built over the tomb of St. James in Spain.


Source: Wiki























































All Rights Reserved by YuriyChulkov


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Chennai Bypass*









By VinTN









By VinTN









By VinTN


Chennai Bypass road by VinTN, on Flickr


Chennai by-pass by VinTN, on Flickr


Chennai by-pass by VinTN, on Flickr


Chennai by-pass Elevated Section by VinTN, on Flickr


Chennai by-pass Elevated Section by VinTN, on Flickr


Chennai by-pass Elevated Section by VinTN, on Flickr


Chennai by-pass Elevated Section by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*The Morning show...Maduravoyal.*










Source - http://500px.com/photo/51022272

Photography - Oswald Rajesh


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*White tiger in Vandalur Zoo - Lazy Sunday!*











Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/vikramnaidu/8656840109/

Photography - Vikram Gopi ([email protected])

*To jump or not?! Vandalur Zoo* 










Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/vasanthcullen/5884841923/

Photography - Vasanth Mohan


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*Chennai celebrates Deepavali!*



murlee said:


> Src: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10627848395/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





murlee said:


> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...5941687644059859202&oid=102531290385231356928


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*Deepavali Celebrations!*










Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/srimoam/8182402357/

Photography - Srivatsan Sankaran ([email protected])



murlee said:


> *Happy Diwali wishes from Chennai!!*
> 
> *Copyright All rights reserved by Srini GS
> *





murlee said:


> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...5941687644059859202&oid=102531290385231356928


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

rajarajang said:


> Raintree hetel, Chennai





rajarajang said:


> Source: sdfbailey


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

nashcode said:


> super night shots of OMR and surrounding areas....
> 
> photos by D80_The_Eye @ flickr.com





nashcode said:


> Karapakkam on OMR
> 
> Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pugaipadangal/





nashcode said:


> OMR Hiranandani
> 
> Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/photographybygopi/


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Chennai by nashcode, on Flickr


Chennai by nashcode, on Flickr


Chennai - Tidel Park Signal & MRTS by nashcode, on Flickr


Chennai - Tidel Park Signal by nashcode, on Flickr


Chennai - OMR by nashcode, on Flickr


Chennai - Perungudi by nashcode, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

satishanu said:


> *Urapakkam*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Chennai


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

bala2116 said:


> *
> Ramanujam Info city*


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

ashwintv84 said:


> Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ragunandan/with/12775910464/


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

nashcode said:


> Padur
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nashcode said:


> MAC
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nashcode said:


> Kamaraj Salai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

ashwintv84 said:


> *MRC Nagar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





karkal said:


> *Ezhilagam - Chennai Beach*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

nashcode said:


> Taramani
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ashwintv84 said:


> *Muttukadu*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ashwintv84 said:


> Xposting from Chennai Metro thread
> *Kathipara*
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

ashwintv84 said:


> *TCS, Siruseri *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from Chennai


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*Tamilnadu Government Multi-Super Specialty Hospital *










Source - http://500px.com/photo/64356249

Photography - Saraen


*Parry's Dare House*










Source - http://500px.com/photo/64263493

Photography - Shankar Lingam


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*WORLD'S 20 MOST STUNNING LIBRARIES*

*Chennai Connemara Public Library makes its way into Fodor's World's 20 most stunning libraries.*

*CONNEMARA PUBLIC LIBRARY*
Where: Chennai, India

Though the Connemara Public Library was built by the British Empire and named for Lord Connemara, the Anglo-Irish governor of India's Madras State, the building is inspired by traditional Indo-Saracenic architecture. Inside, teak arches are carved with intricate floral patterns, stained-glass windows filter the sun’s rays, and the original marble floors remain intact. It is one of four National Depository Libraries in India, and receives a copy of every book published in the country. Note: Only the main entrance is open to the public.

Insider Tip: Librarians once delivered books to people’s homes on bicycles; now they send them out on mopeds.










Link - http://www.fodors.com/news/photos/worlds-20-most-stunning-libraries#!13-connemara-public-library


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*Marina Evening...*










Source - http://500px.com/photo/61824165

Photography - Saurav Sarkar










Source - http://500px.com/photo/53148206

Photography - Ravi Rajagopal


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

karkal said:


> *WORLD'S 20 MOST STUNNING LIBRARIES*
> 
> *Chennai Connemara Public Library makes its way into Fodor's World's 20 most stunning libraries.*


a few more photos of Connemara Library:









source - the hindu









source


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Another big Public Library at Kotturpuram in Chennai:



georgenadar said:


> Photos Copyrights: Modi2020
> Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
> 
> I went to the library today and spent about an hour at evening...


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*Simpson's Circle, Kamarajar Salai.*










Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/rameshsa/13267527583/

Photography - Ramesh SA

*Thalankuppam Pier, Ennore.*










Source - http://500px.com/photo/64444493

Photography - Uday Bhaskar Sharma

*Pharrell Williams - Happy (Chennai - India)*






*Marina*

Soon, surf the sea, off the Marina

A 30-acre piece of land on the Marina beach is likely to emerge as a centre of adventure water sports for the city.


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*ITC Grand Chola as seen from St. Thomas Mount*










Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/br2311/13182571984/

Photography - Bharani Ramasamy ([email protected])

*Central Leather Research Institute - Kotturpuram.*










Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/br2311/12103420346/

Photography - Bharani Ramasamy ([email protected])

*VGP Golden Beach, ECR.*

Life is better at the beach...










Source - http://500px.com/photo/63360187

Photography - Ashwin Mannirapully


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

carlcox said:


> *Chennai Airport*
















All Rights Reserved By *Shivas Sivakumar* / *Shivas Photo Lab*
Link : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lokeshwarrajmohanraj/





































Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/br2311/



















Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/saranpixgraphy/13343750564/


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

All Pics From: *Arun Chistopher**-ceeznic pirate from SSC*


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dlakshmanan/12972127255/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/insanityunplugged/13010956065/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rajendran-photography/8422279427/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/insanityunplugged/8409156738/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/surajram/13441666293/


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

ashwintv84 said:


> Chennai Outer Ring Road by seeveeaar, on Flickr
> 
> 
> panaroma by karthikramesh07, on Flickr





ashwintv84 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13907521478/
> 
> *Sunset at Kelambakkam*
> 
> ...


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

ashwintv84 said:


> sunset - CTS by K-Art StudioS, on Flickr





ashwintv84 said:


> Muttukadu !! by siva31289, on Flickr





ashwintv84 said:


> Chennai Central by manivelbasker, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

karkal said:


> *Marina glowing!*
> 
> Source - http://500px.com/photo/60869064/
> 
> ...





karkal said:


> *On a sunny evening! - Muttukadu boat house, ECR.*
> 
> Source - http://500px.com/photo/68746201
> 
> ...


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Vicvin86 said:


> Chennai viewed from Puthupakkam by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> Chennai viewed from Puthupakkam by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> Chennai viewed from Puthupakkam by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> Chennai viewed from Puthupakkam by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> Chennai viewed from Puthupakkam by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> Chennai viewed from Puthupakkam by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Vicvin86 said:


> Chennai viewed from Puthupakkam by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> Chennai viewed from Puthupakkam by VinTN, on Flickr


*Long Exposure : Chennai Central*
Source - http://500px.com/photo/81441573/
Photography - Murali Krishna Kumar










*Tower Park, Anna nagar.*
Source - http://500px.com/photo/81394575/
Photography - Vignesh










*Grande Bay Resort And Spa, Mahabalipuram*
Image source - http://www.grandebayresort.in/


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Chennai city by Madhan's Photography, on Flickr

hilton roof top by BADRI NARAYANAN, on Flickr 


The late sunset at Kovalam Beach, Chennai. #beach #chennai #sunset #landscape by The Indian traveller, on Flickr


 Kathipara by Anwer Reyaz, on Flickr




nashcode said:


> Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/sabha1/


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*SUP Session at Covelong Bay of Live - Chennai, India*


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*Surfing Covelong Point*


















9 graffiti artists from different parts of the country have gotten together here at the Covelong Point Festival to tell a painted story - the story of a fishing village and its passion for surfing. Beautiful pieces being created at this moment on the beach! #surfingcovelongpoint









And the waves look simply beautiful this morning ! The competition starts right now with the Juniors (17-22) - come check out all the action for yourself!










Sound check scenes starting at Covelong Point Surf and Music Festival with The F16's sounding stellar! Music starts today at 4pm on the beach


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*Jonty makes waves in city - Kovalam, ECR*.

Image source - Times of India










*Not only celebrities - you can also these dolphin beauties along Chennai Coast*


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Chennai*


Chennai by Prakash K V, on Flickr
originally posted by ferrari_fan

originally posted by georgenadar









Madras Gymkhana
source

Copyright All rights reserved by Bharat Varma











Chennai - Teynampet by Prakash K V, on Flickr









All rights reserved by Bonevlion, originally posted by satishanu









Chennai
Photo Copyrights: Saravanan Shanmugam
Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarwshan/

Napier Bridge, built in 1999, originally posted by Indian Sun








Copyright Jayasuriyan Alagarsamy http://500px.com/photo/21509837









Terrace - Raintree Hotel in Annasalai


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*Muttukad Backwaters, ECR.*

Source - http://500px.com/photo/78405389/

Photography - Praveen Kumar










*Surfing Covelong Point*


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*Bird's Eye View of Covelong Point Classic Surf Contest & Music Festival - 2014*


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*Sunset in Chennai*

The golden hour...Marina.

Source - https://500px.com/photo/56962138/

Photography - Saurav Sarkar










Kasimedu

Source - https://500px.com/photo/60479830/

Photography - Vikram Murugan


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*The Shore Temple, Mahabalipuram.*

Source - https://www.flickr.com/photos/abyss3/11330537165/

Photography - Ramasubramaniyan Krishnamoorthy










*Descent of the Ganges, Mahabalipuram.*

Source - https://500px.com/photo/85190571/

Photography - Saurav Sarkar


----------



## karkal (Jan 5, 2012)

*Aerial view- Chennai coast*

Source - http://500px.com/photo/82834025/

Photography - Puneetha










*Namma Chennai- Kathipara, Guindy*

Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/















*OMR - IT Corridor*


----------

